# In What Months Do Goldens Shed Heavily?



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

A lot of goldens do tend to shed heavier during certain months, however this is not to say ALL goldens shed heavily. Just like any breed some goldens don't shed much at all while others seem to shed heavily all the time. Either way regular grooming and bathing will help a lot.

Now to answer your question, Tysen is blowing his coat right now since it has been getting warmer out. So for us it is March. He also blew his summer coat when it started to get colder.

If a golden does blow their coat it is usually blowing their winter coat to get their summer coat, and vice versa.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Mine always sheeded heviest when we had compnay so it would loo ike i never cleaned house. Lol i am just joking. A couple of my goldens shed very, very little my only dog now is a golden mix that most take for pure golden--she has tail feathers 12" long and her butt feathes hang own midway to the floor and she sheds very little.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine only shed a couple of months of the year. Specifically, January thru December.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

You stole my line! Okay, maybe the question should be: What months don't goldens shed heavily? And the answer is: None of them. Actually, for us, July, August, September, seems to the worst, those are the days huge clumps seem to be shedding, the rest of the year we have smaller clumps, mainly large tufts of fur whirling around.


----------



## delafrontera (Mar 17, 2009)

So if I brush mine twice a week, how much do you think I could reduce this shedding?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky sheds very heavy from about June thru Nov. Yep...six months of hell. Brushing doesn't really help seemingly...it never stops.

Of course brushing DOES help. It just doesn't SEEM to.

I'm in heaven now...not a whole lot of shedding going on.


----------

